

Twitter open sourced twemcache, its memcached fork - zxypoo
http://engineering.twitter.com/2012/07/caching-with-twemcache.html

======
facorreia
The Memcached maintainer's reaction to this sudden, large code drop of a fork
and the way it was communicated to the community:

<https://github.com/twitter/twemcache/issues/2>

------
zxypoo
They also announced twemproxy (a fast, light-weight proxy for memcached) which
was quietly open sourced before: <https://github.com/twitter/twemproxy>

